#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: ΤΣΜΕΔΕ: Αναβολή της έκδοσης ειδοποιητηρίων εισφορών Β' εξαμήνου 2015

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...ήνου-2015.

----------


## CFAK

Συνάδελφοι, εκδόθηκαν ήδη τα νέα ειδοποιητήρια...
Πάλι αυξήσεις βλέπω...

Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυξήσεις δεν υπάρχουν, αν είχαμε αιτηθεί εγγαίρως κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και η αίτηση έγινε δεκτή τότε τα ασφάλιστρα θα είναι όσα ήταν και στο Α' εξάμηνο του 2015.
Με την υποσημείωση όμως:
"ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ 22/12/2015 ΘΑ ΕΞΟΦΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ Ε.Τ.Ε. ΚΑΙ ΑΤΤΙCA BANK. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΞΗ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΙΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΑ ΤΕΛΗ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΗΦΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΡΙΟ.

*ΑΔΣ 376/02-12-2015 ΘΕΜΑ 28ο Τα ποσά των διαφορών που προκύπτουν θα συμπεριληφθούν σε επόμενα ειδοποιητήρια* *υπολογιζόμενα νομίμως.* 

ΤΟ ΤΑΜΕΙΟ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΩΝ ΕΙΣΦΟΡΩΝ ΣΑΣ"

----------


## CFAK

To ΤΕΕ ανακοίνωσε παράταση αποπληρωμης των εισφορών το Β εξαμήνου του 2015.

_Παράταση καταβολής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών Β΄εξαμήνου 2015 του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ
Σύμφωνα με ενημέρωση από το Ταμείο, μετά την εισήγηση της ΔΕ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και την ομόφωνη απόφαση 24/378/16.12.2015 της συνεδρίασης του ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ,__παρατείνεται η καταβολή των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών Β΄εξαμήνου 2015 μέχρι και τις 16/01/2016. Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση, παραμένει σε ισχύ η ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα και ικανότητα του ασφαλισμένου, ενώ παράλληλα απαλλάσσονται οι ασφαλισμένοι από τα πρόσθετα τέλη μέχρι την καταληκτική ημερομηνία καταβολής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών._

Ωστόσο στο site του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν υπάρχει ανακοίνωση. Εχει βρει κανείς το κείμενο της παραπάνω απόφασης του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ?

----------


## Xάρης

Ε καλά, ο ιστοχώρος του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν είναι και υπόδειγμα συνεπούς και ταχείας ενημέρωσης.

Λογικά, οι αποφάσεις του ΔΣ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα δημοσιεύονται στο diavgeia.gov.gr 
φορέας: *ΕΝΙΑΙΟ ΤΑΜΕΙΟ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕΝΩΝ (Ε.Τ.Α.Α.)*

Βέβαια, μπορεί να καθυστερούν αρκετά, τόσο ώστε μετά από 5 ημέρες να μην έχουν αναρτηθεί ακόμη.

Η παράταση δόθηκε με την απόφαση *24/378/16.12.2015* της συνεδρίασης του *ΔΣ του ΕΤΑΑ*.

----------


## CFAK

Τελικά το ανακοίνωσαν και στο site του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ...

_Ενημερώνουμε τους ασφαλισμένους του ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ότι σύμφωνα με την ΑΔΣ 378/16-12-2015 θέμα 24ο, αποφασίστηκε : 
"Η καταβολή των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών Β εξαμήνου 2015 μέχρι και τις 16/01/2016 με παράλληλη διατήρηση των διακανονισμών. Παραμένει σε ισχύ η ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα και ικανότητα του ασφαλισμένου, ενώ παράλληλα απαλλάσσονται από τα πρόσθετα τέλη μέχρι την καταληκτική ημερομηνία καταβολής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών."_
_εκ της Δ/νσεως Εισφορών


_

----------


## Xάρης

:Γέλιο:  Διάβασαν το "παράπονό" σου και ενημέρωσαν τον ιστότοπό τους.
Αλήθεια, κάνει καμιά διαφορά το αν έχει αναρτηθεί στον ιστοχώρο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή μόνο στον ιστοχώρο του ΤΕΕ;

----------


## CFAK

Ότι προστρέχουν στο emichanikos.gr το έχω διαπιστώσει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.

ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου δύο φορείς που πρέπει άμεσα να καταργηθούν.
Στο ΤΕΕ απο 1.1.2015 δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ειμαστε μέλη, αμοιβές δεν εξασφαλίζει παρά μόνο τις κρατήσεις (πράγμα το οποίο θα μπορούσε να γίνει κατάλληλα μέσω των ΔΟΥ). Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, εκτός του ότι δεν εξασφαλίζει σε εμάς τους νεότερους σύνταξη, είναι σημαντικός οικονομικός βραχνάς, κανονικό "νταβατζιλίκι". Σύντομα, θα απαλλαγούμε και από αυτό γιατί η ίδια η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά κάθε αναχρονιστικό καταναγκασμό. Δεν μπορεί να πετάμε τόσα λεφτά σε μια μαύρη τρύπα. Γνωρίζω πολλά ζευγάρια μηχανικών που πρέπει να δίνουν 10.000 ανά έτος στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ανεξαρτήτως εισοδημάτων...αυτό πλεόν απλά ΔΕΝ μπορεί να κρατήσει άλλο.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είμαι υπέρ της άποψης του να καταργηθούν.
Θεωρώ ότι κάποιος φορέας πρέπει να *απονέμει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα* σε εμάς τους μηχανικούς, ΠΕ και ΤΕ και να μας ελέγχει μέσω ενός *πειθαρχικού οργάνου*.

Το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ θα πρέπει να καταργηθεί να αναβαθμιστούν οι εξετάσεις απόκτησης άδειας επαγγέλματος στο ΤΕΕ και να να αλλάξει η εν γένει κατάσταση με τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.

Από εκεί και πέρα, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει *να καταργηθεί το υποχρεωτικό της συνδρομής στο ΤΕΕ*. Όποιος επιθυμεί να είναι μέλος του και να απολαμβάνει των ανταποδοτικών του υπηρεσιών να πληρώνει. Οι υπόλοιποι να μην πληρώνουν.
Ακόμα όμως και η θέση αυτή, η οποία είναι πολύ πιο ήπια από τη δική σου CFAK, αποτελεί θλιβερή μειοψηφία.




> Στο ΤΕΕ απο 1.1.2015 δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ειμαστε μέλη


Αυτό πού το βασίζεις; Παραπομπή σε νομοθεσία; Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι *είναι υποχρεωτικό να είμαστε μέλη του ΤΕΕ* αλλά *δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η συνδρομή* στα επιμελητήρια (βλ. άρθρο 94, §1 του Ν.4314/14, ΦΕΚ.265/Α΄/23.12.2014).

Όσο δε για το ασφαλιστικό, τι να πούμε άλλο. Τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές. Να δούμε τι αλλαγές θα φέρει η κυβέρνηση μέχρι τις 15.01.2016 που πρέπει να νομοθετήσει σχετικά.

Το πρόβλημα μας θα λυθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό αν *οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές γίνουν αναλογικές του καθαρού εισοδήματος*, απ' όπου και να προέρχεται.
Σε άλλες δυτικές χώρες, όπως στην Αγγλία, έχουν ακόμα καλύτερο και πιο δίκαιο σύστημα που απαλλάσσει εντελώς τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία για εισόδημα κάτω από ένα όριο, νομίζω περίπου 6.000£.
Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι η κορυφαία μας διεκδίκηση.

Ο *διαχωρισμός εισφορών για υγειονομική περίθαλψη και σύνταξη* πρέπει να είναι η δεύτερη στη σειρά διεκδίκηση, ώστε όλοι να έχουν τουλάχιστον ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη για εαυτούς και τις οικογένειές τους.

Η *διαγραφή χρεών που αφορούσαν υγειονομική κάλυψη*, όταν ο ασφαλισμένος δεν είχε τέτοια κάλυψη διότι χρωστούσε, είναι αυτονόητη, δυστυχώς όχι για όλους.

Το να γίνονται *κατασχέσεις περιουσίας για εισφορές που δεν πλήρωσε ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είναι παράλογο*.

Η *"επένδυση" σε μια μαύρη τρύπα όπως η Τράπεζα Αττικής* των χρημάτων των ασφαλισμένων του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που δεν μπορούν να επιλέξουν ασφαλιστικό φορέα, είναι κάτι που *έπρεπε να έχει σταματήσει χθες*. Να γράψουμε την όποια ζημία και να απαλλαγούμε επιτέλους απ' αυτόν τον βραχνά. 
Να σημειωθεί ότι η "επένδυση" σε ομόλογα του ελληνικού δημοσίου, που κουρεύτηκαν κατά 50% ήταν λιγότερο ζημιογόνα!

Η *ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα* που απαιτείται για να κάνεις μια δουλειά δημιουργεί έναν φαύλο κύκλο και η λύση είναι *να εισπράττεται ένα μέρος της αμοιβής του μηχανικού για την εν λόγω δουλειά, έναντι ασφαλιστικών οφειλών του*.

Αυτά για αρχή. Το να συζητάμε για ιδιωτική ή δημόσια ασφάλιση με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο, αλλά ο λαός μας δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμος για τόσο μεγάλες αλλαγές. Το δημόσιο, αναδιανεμητικό σύστημα που ισχύει σήμερα στηρίζεται όχι μόνο από τους αριστερούς και δήθεν αριστερούς αλλά και από τους δεξιούς που είναι δήθεν φιλελεύθεροι.

Μου φαίνεται ότι *όλοι θέλουν να λάβουν σύνταξη μεγαλύτερη απ' ό,τι τους αναλογεί.*

----------


## CFAK

Δίκιο έχεις για το ΤΕΕ, ότι οι υποχρεωτικές εισφορές καταργήθηκαν μόνο, ωστόσο είναι η αρχή για να σταματήσει να χορηγεί επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ένας επαγγελματικός σύλλογος. Από τη στιγμή που άνοιξε το "καπάκι" με την χορήγηση επαγγελματικού δικαιώματος σε ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές απο το ΥΠΕΚΑ, το ΤΕΕ έχασε αυτή την αποκλειστικότητα. Εγω το πάω ακόμα παραπέρα, πλήρης κατάργηση του ΤΕΕ, να μην απαιτείται άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος, να αρκεί το δίπλωμα του Πολυτεχνείου και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα να ορίζονται πλήρως μέσω των ΚΑΔ των ΔΟΥ. Το δε πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο είναι άχρηστο καθως ικανοποιεί μόνο συμφέροντα της συντεχνείας και δεν προσφέρει κάτι. Εξάλλου υπάρχει η Δικαιοσύνη όπου μπορεί να καταφύγει ο καθένας θιγόμενος και υπάρχουν και οι πραγματογνωμοσύνες για επιστημονικά θέματα.

Όσο για το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ, όσο και αν αισθανόμαστε άδικα όσοι μέσω εξετάσεων εισήλθαμε στην Τριτοβάθμια ελληνική εκπαίδευση, ενώ κάποιοι λόγω οικονομικής άνεσης απλώς έκαναν μια αίτηση στο εξωτερικό, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ώστε τουλάχιστον να αξιολογεί ποια ξένα ιδρύματα είναι αξιόλογα. Ή αν καταργηθεί να υπάρχουν εξετάσεις ισοτιμίας από τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια.

Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πρέπει να κλείσει. Να επιστρέψει όσες εισφορές έχουμε καταβάλει και ο καθένας να φροντίσει για τα γεράματά του.

Στο όνομα ενός ξεπερασμένου λαϊκισμού, που χαϊδεύει τα αυτιά του "αθώου" λαού, δημιουργήθηκαν όλες αυτές οι στρεβλώσεις. Ας μεταφερθεί επιτέλους η ευθύνη της ζωής καθενός στο ίδιο το άτομο. Αν κάποιοι δεν φροντίζουν για τα γεράματά τους (πληρώνοντας εισφορές) τόσο το χειρότερο για αυτούς. Προσωπικά θα συνηγορούσα μόνο σε μια εισφορά όλων ανάλογα με τα εσοδήματά τους, χωρίς προσωπική ανταποδοτικότητα, υπερ των πραγματικά αδυνάτων να εργασθούν, αναπήρων κλπ..

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ δεν είναι ένας επαγγελματικός σύλλογος αλλά επιμελητήριο.
Επαγγελματικοί σύλλογοι είναι π.χ. ο ΣΑΔΑΣ και ο ΣΠΜΕ.
Τις εξετάσεις για τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές το ΤΕΕ τις διοργανώνει και έτσι κι αλλιώς το όλο σύστημα πάσχει σοβαρά και πρέπει να καταργηθεί κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος φορέας που να κρατά μητρώα και να αποδίδει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΥΠΕΚΑ που λες αλλά ακόμα καλύτερα να είναι το ΤΕΕ στο οποίο θα έχουμε περισσότερο λόγο εμείς οι μηχανικοί που είμαστε μέλη του. 
Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πιστεύω ότι οι δυνατότητες να ακουστεί η φωνή του μηχανικού στο ΤΕΕ και να επηρεάσει τα πράγματα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες από το να ακουστεί σε ένα υπουργείο.

Αν συμφωνούμε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποιοι κανόνες δεοντολογίας για εμάς τους μηχανικούς, ένα πλαίσιο λειτουργίας και κανόνες επαγγελματικής συμπεριφοράς, τότε θα πρέπει να πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένα "τεχνικό-επαγγελματικό" δικαστήριο κι αυτό είναι το πειθαρχικό. 
Τα δικαστήρια είναι γι άλλη δουλειά και όχι για να κρίνουν αν ένας μηχανικός κινείται μέσα στο πλαίσιο δεοντολογίας του επαγγέλματος.

Για το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ, το είπα παραπάνω, θεωρώ ότι *τον ρόλο του πρέπει να τον υποκαταστήσει ο φορέας που θα απονέμει τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.*
Το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ δεν αξιολογεί ακριβώς την ποιότητα των πανεπιστημίων του εξωτερικού αλλά εξετάζει κάθε περίπτωση αποφοίτου πανεπιστημίου εξωτερικού ξεχωριστά.
Αν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα είναι διακριτά ανά τομείς απασχόλησης και η απονομή τους γίνεται κατόπιν σοβαρών εξετάσεων δεν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης του ΔΟΑΤΑΠ. 

*Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν μπορεί να κλείσει έτσι απλά*, όσο και αν το θεωρούμε ότι μας κλέβει και "επενδύει" σε σκουπίδια σαν αυτό της Τράπεζας Αττικής τα χρήματά μας.
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κλείνει και ότι επιστρέφει και όσα τους έχουμε καταβάλει. Ποιος θα πληρώσει τις συντάξεις των συναδέλφων συνταξιούχων μηχανικών;
Πάλι εμείς, με φόρους, ΕΝΦΙΑ, ΦΠΑ, τέλος επιτηδεύματος και ό,τι νέο φόρο μπορείς να φανταστείς.
Συμφωνώ με την *ατομική ευθύνη* και με την *αναλογικότητα συντάξεων-εισφορών*, τον *σεβασμό στον πολίτη και στην κριτική του ικανότητα*, αλλά η μετάβαση από ένα δημόσιο αναδιανεμητικό σύστημα που ισχύει σήμερα, δεν μπορεί να γίνει έτσι απότομα χωρίς πρόνοια για τους νυν συνταξιούχους.

----------


## CFAK

Δεοντολογία έχουν ή πρέπει να έχουν όλα τα επαγγέλματα, δεν είμαστε τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Άρα ΤΕΕ και Πειθαρχικό είναι περιττά. Θα θυμάσαι βέβαια την παρωδία της εξέτασης στο ΤΕΕ για την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος...Αν τελικά δεν υπήρχε ΤΕΕ τι ακριβώς θα έλειπε σε κάθε επαγγελματία μηχανικό;
Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξουν όλα τα παραπάνω που περιγράφεις και φυσικά ούτε εσένα σου αρέσουν. Ίσως είναι ευκολότερο να καταργηθούν εντελώς παρά να βελτιωθούν.
Σίγουρα πάντως λύση δεν είναι να βλέπουμε να διατηρούνται οι συνθήκες που οδήγησαν στη γενικευμένη αυτή κρίση και να περιμένουμε να αλλάξει κάτι δια μαγείας.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνούμε λοιπόν στο προφανές, κατά τη γνώμη μας, ότι δηλαδή πρέπει να υπάρχει κώδικας δεοντολογίας.
Τα ερωτήματα λοιπόν που προκύπτουν είναι *ποιος θα συντάσσει και θα επικαιροποιεί αυτόν τον κώδικα* και *ποιος θα φροντίζει για την εφαρμογή του*.
Αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι ευθύνη ενός επιμελητηρίου όπως είναι το ΤΕΕ, το οποίο έχει παραμελήσει την επικαιροποίηση του κώδικα δεοντολογίας ενώ υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια σχετική πρόταση από ομάδα εργασίας που είχε συνταχθεί. Μέσω δε του πειθαρχικού οργάνου του καλείται να μεριμνά για την τήρησή του.
Το ίδιο όπως είπες συμβαίνει σε κάθε κλάδο που έχει α) κώδικα δεοντολογίας και β) πειθαρχικό.

Στο θέμα της απόδοσης των επαγγελματικών  δικαιωμάτων μέσω εξετάσεων δεν αναφέρομαι σε ένα σύστημα "εξετάσεων" σαν το σημερινό. Ίσως οι παλιότεροι να θυμούνται και κάποιοι νεώτεροι να γνωρίζουν ότι πριν την "εξέταση" στη διπλωματική υπήρχαν τα λεγόμενα "οκτάωρα", που απ' ό,τι λέγεται ήταν σοβαρές εξετάσεις. Δεν εννοώ ότι πρέπει να επιστρέψουμε στο ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο εξέτασης αλλά *πρέπει να εφαρμόσουμε ένα σοβαρό τρόπο εξέτασης* και όχι την παρωδία που έχουμε σήμερα.
Θα μπορούσαμε δε να έχουμε ένα σύστημα που *να μη χρειάζεται να αποκτήσεις επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα* αν δεν επιθυμείς να εργαστείς ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή ως μισθωτός στο δημόσιο, αλλά σκοπεύεις να εργαστείς ως μισθωτός στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κάτω από τη σκέπη ενός μελετητικού γραφείου ή μιας κατασκευαστικής εταιρίας.




> Αν τελικά δεν υπήρχε ΤΕΕ τι ακριβώς θα έλειπε σε κάθε επαγγελματία μηχανικό;


Όπως είπα στο προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου, αυτό είναι κάτι το οποίο *θα πρέπει να έχει το δικαίωμα να το κρίνει ο καθένας μας ξεχωριστά και να πληρώνει ή όχι τη συνδρομή του*. Αξιολόγηση δηλαδή από τον καθένα μας των ανταποδοτικών υπηρεσιών του ΤΕΕ.

Ανάμεσα στην πλήρη κατάργηση και στην παραμονή ως έχουν υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές βαθμίδες.
Για το ΤΕΕ ανάλυσα το σκεπτικό μου παραπάνω.
Για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ νομίζω ότι επίσης κάλυψα το θέμα.
Θεωρώ δε ότι οι συνθήκες που οδήγησαν στην κρίση είναι αρκετά σύνθετες και για να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα χρειάζεται ενημέρωση του κόσμου, ανάλυση της κατάστασης και των αιτίων της κρίσης που δεν είναι μόνο οικονομική, κατάθεση μιας ορθολογικής πρότασης και ενός οράματος για ένα καλύτερο αύριο και κυρίως αλλαγή νοοτροπίας.
Δυστυχώς όμως το τελευταίο (νοοτροπία) δεν αλλάζει εύκολα και ιδίως όταν ο καθένας μας πιστεύει ότι εκείνος μεμονωμένα μπορεί να επιπλεύσει και να σωθεί όταν το καράβι βουλιάζει.
Αν και αυτό ισχύει, ότι δηλαδή κάποιοι θα σωθούν, αλλά όχι για την πλειοψηφία, όχι για τη μεσαία τάξη.

----------


## CFAK

Νομίζω συγχέεις κάτι εδώ:

"..Θα μπορούσαμε δε να έχουμε ένα σύστημα που *να μη χρειάζεται να αποκτήσεις επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα αν δεν επιθυμείς να εργαστείς ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή ως μισθωτός στο δημόσιο, αλλά σκοπεύεις να εργαστείς ως μισθωτός στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κάτω από τη σκέπη ενός μελετητικού γραφείου ή μιας κατασκευαστικής εταιρίας..."
*
Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα χρειάζεσαι για να ασκήσεις το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού όχι για να γίνεις επιτηδευματίας. Επαγγελματικό δικαίωμα χρειάζεται και ο ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος μηχανικός και ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος μηχανικός και ο αυταπασχολούμενος μηχανικός. Επομένως γιατί να μη σου αρκεί το δίπλωμα του Πολυτεχνείου;

Και τι νόημα θα είχαν οι, έστω δύσκολες εξετάσεις στο ΤΕΕ, αφού μόλις απέδειξες με το δίπλωμα ότι έχεις τα τυπικά προσόντα να θεωρείσαι μηχανικός; Επιπλέον αν οι εξετάσεις είχαν ύλη από την επαγγελματική εμπειρία, πως θα ανταποκρινόταν ο νεαρός απόφοιτος μηχανικος;

To TEE δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης, διαφωνούμε σε αυτό. Είχε όταν εξασφάλιζε τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές, ώστε καλός και κακός μηχανικός τελικά να εξισώνονται και να μη λειτουργεί η ελεύθερη αγορά και ο ανταγωνισμός.

Ότι όλοι, και εγώ, συνήθως ρίχνουμε το βάρος σε άλλους, έχεις δίκιο. Στην κατάσταση που έχει διαμορφωθεί όμως δεν ειναι δυνατόν κάποιοι να μιλάνε για κεκτημένα. Δυσαρεστο είναι να μειωθουν οι συντάξεις, πολλών οι γονείς ζουν ακόμη. Αντίστοιχα δυσάρεστο είναι νέοι να μην προοδεύουν, να μη χτίζουν τη ζωή τους.

Πόσο δίκαιο είναι να πληρώνει κάποιος 650 ευρώ τέλος επιτηδεύματος για να πληρωθούν τα Εφ'απαξ δημοσίων υπαλλήλων? Και Δ.Υ να είναι κανείς βλέπει ότι ειναι άδικο...

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που εννοώ είναι με τη φράση "_να μη χρειάζεται να αποκτήσεις επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα_" είναι να μη χρειάζεται να δώσεις εξετάσεις σε κάθε περίπτωση για να ασκήσεις το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού.
Αν δηλαδή πρόκειται κάποιος να εργαστεί ως μισθωτός σε μια ιδιωτική τεχνική/κατασκευαστική εταιρία, να μπορεί να εργαστεί ως μηχανικός και μόνο με το δίπλωμά του.

Οι εξετάσεις από το ΤΕΕ για την απόκτηση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος απαιτούνται προκειμένου να καταργηθεί το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ και επειδή το δίπλωμα/πτυχίο οποιουδήποτε πανεπιστημίου στον κόσμο αποτελεί μόνο την προϋπόθεση συμμετοχής στις εξετάσεις. Το αυτό σύστημα, δηλαδή εξετάσεις για τον καθέναν που επιθυμεί να αποκτήσει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και μάλιστα είτε εργαστεί ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είτε όχι, ισχύει και σήμερα μόνο που οι εξετάσεις είναι της πλάκας.

Αν δε, οι εξετάσεις έχουν και ύλη από την επαγγελματική εμπειρία (δεν είπα παραπάνω κάτι τέτοιο) τότε αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι θα πρέπει κάποιος να εργαστεί πρώτα ως ειδικευόμενος μηχανικός δίπλα σε έναν παλιότερο, σε μια τεχνική εταιρία. Είναι ό,τι ισχύει στο Η.Β..

Τον ρόλο του ΤΕΕ δεν τον περιορίζω στις (μη ισχύουσες σήμερα) ελάχιστες αμοιβές αλλά σ' αυτό που περιέγραψα παραπάνω. 
Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω για το ορθό της άποψής μου ούτε εσένα ούτε κανέναν άλλον, αντιθέτως, *εκείνο που υπερασπίζομαι είναι το δικαίωμα του καθενός να αμφισβητεί την άποψή μου αυτή στο κομμάτι που αφορά το υποχρεωτικό της ετήσιας συνδρομής.*

----------


## CFAK

Παραθέτω το παρακάτω έγγραφο (σταδιακή κατάργηση της απαίτησης ασφαλιστικής ενημερότητας)._

Ο Πανελλήνιος Σύνδεσμος Τεχνικών Εταιρειών (Σ.Α.Τ.Ε.) ανάρτησε στην ιστοσελίδα του Απόφαση της Δ.Ε. του Τ.Σ.Μ.Ε.Δ.Ε. με θέμα: «Ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα με οφειλές».__Η υπ'αριθμ. 711 απόφαση αφορά την κατά περίπτωση, έκδοση βεβαίωσης ενημερότητας με οφειλές, προκειμένου οι ασφαλισμένοι μηχανικοί να έχουν τη δυνατότητα ανάληψης έργων ή μελετών, για τα οποία απαιτείται ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα. Η βεβαίωση θα εκδίδεται για συγκεκριμένο έργο, με την προσκόμιση του σχετικού εντύπου ανάθεσης και σε περίπτωση που αφορά αμοιβή μελέτης, προβλέπεται κατάθεση ποσού στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, σε ποσοστό 10% επί των συμβατικών τιμών του ΤΕΕ. Σε περίπτωση είσπραξης από εκτελεσθείσα εργασία αποδίδεται στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ποσοστό 10% επί του εισπραχθέντος ποσού.__Αναλυτικά, στην απόφαση αναφέρονται τα εξής:

_*ΑΠΟΦ.ΑΡΙΘΜ.711 
ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΣ
*_Ο Αναπληρωτής του Προέδρου της ∆.Ε. και Προεδρεύων της Συνεδρίασης Θεόδωρος Βασιλείου εισηγείται το θέµα θέτοντας υπόψη της ∆.Ε. τα παρακάτω:
__«Προκειµένου οι ασφαλισµένοι µηχανικοί να έχουν τη δυνατότητα ανάληψης έργων ή µελετών, για τα οποία απαιτείται ασφαλιστική ενηµερότητα , προτείνεται η κατά περίπτωση , έκδοση βεβαίωσης ενηµερότητας , µε οφειλές.__Η βεβαίωση εκδίδεται για συγκεκριµένο έργο , µε την προσκόµιση του σχετικού εντύπου ανάθεσης και σε περίπτωση που αφορά αµοιβή µελέτης , προβλέπεται κατάθεση ποσού στο ΤΣΜΕ∆Ε , σε ποσοστό 10% επί των συµβατικών τιµών του ΤΕΕ.__Σε περίπτωση είσπραξης από εκτελεσθείσα εργασία αποδίδεται στο ΤΣΜΕ∆Ε ποσοστό 10% επί του εισπραχθέντος ποσού.__Τα καταβαλλόµενα ποσά , εξοφλούν ή συµψηφίζονται µε τις οφειλόµενες εισφορές.__Με τον τρόπο αυτό , δίνεται η δυνατότητα στους ασφαλιµένους ασκώντας το επάγγελµά τους, να εξοφλούν , να µειώνουν ή να ρυθµίζουν τις οφειλές τους , και το ΤΣΜΕ∆Ε να αυξάνει την εισπραξιµότητά του».

__Η ∆.Ε. µετά από διαλογική συζήτηση και αφού έλαβε υπόψη της τα ανωτέρω, αποφασίζει οµόφωνα:__Προκειµένου οι ασφαλισµένοι µηχανικοί να έχουν τη δυνατότητα ανάληψης έργων ή µελετών, για τα οποία απαιτείται ασφαλιστική ενηµερότητα , προτείνεται η κατά περίπτωση , έκδοση βεβαίωσης ενηµερότητας , µε οφειλές.__Η βεβαίωση εκδίδεται για συγκεκριµένο έργο , µε την προσκόµιση του σχετικού εντύπου ανάθεσης και σε περίπτωση που αφορά αµοιβή µελέτης , προβλέπεται κατάθεση ποσού στο ΤΣΜΕ∆Ε , σε ποσοστό 10% επί των συµβατικών τιµών του ΤΕΕ.__Σε περίπτωση είσπραξης από εκτελεσθείσα εργασία αποδίδεται στο ΤΣΜΕ∆Ε ποσοστό 10% επί του εισπραχθέντος ποσού.__Τα καταβαλλόµενα ποσά , εξοφλούν ή συµψηφίζονται µε τις οφειλόµενες εισφορές.__Με τον τρόπο αυτό , δίνεται η δυνατότητα στους ασφαλιµένους ασκώντας το επάγγελµά τους, να εξοφλούν , να µειώνουν ή να ρυθµίζουν τις οφειλές τους , και το ΤΣΜΕ∆Ε να αυξάνει την εισπραξιµότητά του.
__Η απόφαση είναι άµεσης επικύρωσης."_

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Βρίσκω *ορθό* και *δίκαιο* το μέτρο. Αν θα είναι 10% ή λιγότερο είναι θέμα προς συζήτηση.

Είναι *ορθό* διότι δίνεται η δυνατότητα στον συνάδελφο που χρωστά στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να ξεφύγει από τον φαύλο κύκλο:
"_χρωστώ -> δεν έχω ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα -> δεν μπορώ να υπογράψω μελέτη-επίβλεψη -> χρωστώ_".

Είναι και *δίκαιο* διότι δεν εξισώνεται αυτός που ενδεχομένως με χίλια ζόρια πληρώνει τις οφειλές του στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ με αυτόν που δεν πληρώνει είτε επειδή δεν μπορεί είτε όμως και εκ πεποιθήσεως παρόλο που μπορεί να πληρώσει.

Υ.Γ.: Οι αμοιβές του ΤΕΕ θα πρέπει νομίζω να αναφέρονται ως "Νόμιμες". "Συμβατικές" είναι οι πραγματικές, αυτές δηλαδή που προκύπτουν από τη σύμβαση που υπογράφουμε με τον πελάτη. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το έχω στο μυαλό μου και δεν ξέρω αν είναι λάθος.

----------


## panosf

υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση σχετικά πώς θα παίρνουμε ενημερότητα με το 10% ?? στο τσμεδέ κοζάνης που πήρα δεν ξέρουν τίποτα και έχει ένα μήνα από την απόφαση 711/2015 έχω θέμα με άδεια που πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι περισσότερο.
Καθότι το 10% θα υπολογίζεται επί της νομίμου αμοιβής του ΤΕΕ, είναι πολύ πιθανό να πρέπει να εκδοθεί σχετικό έντυπο από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.
Οπότε, εκτός από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κάνε τον κόπο να επικοινωνήσεις και με το Γραφείο Αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.  
e-mail: erga-amoibes@central.tee.gr, 
τηλ.: 210.3291.206
fax: 210.3291.623

----------


## CFAK

Στον ν4030 περί της έκδοσης των αδειών δόμησης, πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι απαιτείται ενημερότητα ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στην έκδοση αδείας. Στην πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης, μετά από μαχητική στάση πολλών συναδέλφων οι υπάλληλοι έχουν δεχθεί το προφανές, ότι δεν απαιτείται δηλαδή από το νόμο.

Συνάδελφε, πίεσέ τους. Διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εφαρμοστεί ποτέ τίποτα σε αυτόν τον τόπο...

----------


## Xάρης

Στον Ν.4030/2011 όντως δεν αναφέρεται ρητά απαίτηση για ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα.
Αναφέρεται όμως στον Ν.3518/2006 που εξακολουθεί να ισχύει και εκεί πατάνε οι Υ.ΔΟΜ..

Σχετική και η ερώτηση-απάντηση #2 της ΧΧΙΙΙ σειράς των συνεδριάσεων ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ & ΥΔΟΜ Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας.

Μετά την εφαρμογή των Ν.4030/2011 και Ν.4178/2013, εξακολουθεί και ισχύει (και εάν ναι, βάσει ποιας διάταξης) η προσκόμιση ενημερωμένων βεβαιώσεων περί μη οφειλής ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΤΕΕ εκ μέρους των μηχανικών κατά τον έλεγχο των φορολογικών έκδοσης άδειας δόμησης;

Στο άρθρο 3 του Ν.4030/2011, που αφορά τα «_δικαιολογητικά στοιχεία και μελέτες_», που πρέπει να υποβληθούν για τη χορήγηση και την Έκδοση της Έγκρισης δόμησης και της Άδειας δόμησης, αντίστοιχα, εμφανίζεται μεταξύ άλλων και η υποχρέωση υποβολής Αποδεικτικών καταβολών και κρατήσεων για τις υπηρεσίες μηχανικού (§1γ) και Αποδεικτικών κατάθεσης κρατήσεων και καταβολής εισφορών των μελετητών (§1ιδ).

Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει, ότι κατά το στάδιο της έκδοσης της Άδειας δόμησης, μεταξύ άλλων αποδεικτικών πληρωμής (προκαταβολής ΙΚΑ, ΕΤΑΑ επί προϋπολογισμού, σημείωμα κατάθεσης εισφορών επί προϋπολογισμού κ.ά.) εμφανίζεται και η υποχρέωση υποβολής, των βεβαιώσεων ΕΤΑΑ και ΤΕΕ, ως αποδεικτικά καταβολής εισφορών των μελετητών. Ενώ για τη χορήγηση της Έγκρισης δόμησης, έχουν ήδη υποβληθεί τα αποδεικτικά καταβολών και κρατήσεων για τις υπηρεσίες μηχανικού (αμοιβές, ΦΕΜ, ΕΤΑΑ επί αμοιβής). 

Η υποχρέωση, εξάλλου, προσκόμισης ασφαλιστικής ενημερότητας (βεβαίωση ΕΤΑΑ) κατά την έκδοση Άδειας δόμησης, προκύπτει επίσης από την §4, του άρθρου 27, του Ν.3518/2006 ΦΕΚ.272/Α΄, όπου συγκεκριμένα, αναφέρει: *«Δεν επιτρέπεται στις υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου, των δήμων και κοινοτήτων, των νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου δικαίου ή δημοσίων επιχειρήσεων και οργανισμών, που προβλέπονται από το άρθρο 12 του Π.Δ.178/2000 (ΦΕΚ.165/Α΄), η θεώρηση ή έγκριση μελετών, προϋπολογισμών, εκθέσεων, γνωματεύσεων, που εκδίδονται από μετόχους του Ταμείου, αν δεν προσαχθεί η κατά την §5 βεβαίωση ασφαλιστικής ενημερότητας.»*. Επομένως η προσκόμιση των ενημερωμένων βεβαιώσεων περί μη οφειλής στο ΤΕΕ και το ΕΤΑΑ (πρώην ΤΣΜΕΔΕ), είναι απαραίτητη κατά τον έλεγχο των φορολογικών, στο στάδιο της έκδοσης Άδειας δόμησης.

----------


## CFAK

Άλλη μια παράταση στις εισφορές...

_Στη συνεδρίαση της Δ.Ε. του Τομέα Μηχανικών & Ε.Δ.Ε., της 15/02/2016, αποφασίστηκε η μετάθεση της καταληκτικής ημερομηνίας πληρωμής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του Β' Εξαμήνου 2015, για 15/03/2016.
_
_Για την ισχύ της απόφασης, αναμένεται η οριστική έγκριση από τη συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ. του Ε.Τ.Α.Α., που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη 17/02/2016.


(Τελ. ενημέρωση 16/02/2016 11:00)_

----------

